# Running with my GSD



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

I have gotten back into running and would love to take my GSD with me but i dont know how to start out. I run about 3 miles a day and didnt know if i should work the dog up to my distances or just get out there and see how she does....any ideas?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

How old is she?


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

she is 5 months


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're running on streets or sidewalks, I'd hold off on the running until she's at least a year. Too much pounding on undeveloped joints.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

ok so at a year do i ease her into it


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree, that's why I asked her age. She's not done growing fully until she's 18 months to 2 years so I wouldn't do any running with her right now.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I guess it depends on your definition of running. I "run" too-- takes me 35 or 40 minutes to do a 5k. I find that most dogs can keep up right away and wonder why we're not going farther. You just have to see how she does. If you're speedier than me you might want to ease her into it slowly.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

I think she would be fine. I make 3,5 miles with mine everyday, not running but walking (march) and he loves it. I think you should try to do the 3 miles with her but walking and then see if she's fine with it. then try it with the running.
I have one friend that makes more than 10 miles running with his GSDs every morning and they're fine.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

ups just saw her age now. 
for a 5 month old puppy you should walk with her (not running) 1,5miles (2,5km) everyday. then when she's 8 months she should make 3,5 miles (5,5Km). I agree with the others running for too long only after 15/18 months


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

ok so here is my plan 
-wait until shes at least a year
-work her into my pace (im doing low 24 min 5k's)
-watch her reaction it should be fun for both of us (she is super lazy....loves to chase a ball or kid for about 10min and then she is over it and will lay on the bed all day watching tv)
-keep her hydrated


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is no reason not to start easing your puppy into running now so long as she's structurally correct. So long as you don't push her and you check for lameness before and after running, don't forget to check pads for damage, go for it. I've been running dogs forever and there is no reason not to. Puppies and young dogs need more exercise than at any other age.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My vet is also a chiropractor and she would agree with your plan. She doesn't recommend running on pavement for dogs under a year and when you do start, limit to about a mile. Can you run on turf or trails? That would be easier on the joints


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

im sure i could find some trails but they wouldnt be on a regular basis since i sneek my runs in after work with my busy schedule


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Even along side the road on the turf would help-- I've had to start doing that myself now that I'm getting old!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You run your dog on what you've got. Soft ground is great if you've got it; sidewalk if you don't.

You will hear this myth about not running your dog until they are much older from a lot of people and yet not one of these people can point to any structurally sound dog that has any sort of permanent damage from early proper running. I've been doing it forever with a lot of different dogs and it's a good thing.

The unsound or overangulated puppy should not ever be run; not as a puppy or as an adult.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

what do you mean by over angulated does this refer to the slope to their hind end


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Elaine said:


> You will hear this myth about not running your dog until they are much older from a lot of people and yet not one of these people can point to any structurally sound dog that has any sort of permanent damage from early proper running. .


Nope sure can't. We all take risks with different things, it's up to each individual what they want to risk. Neither humans nor dogs are evolved to run on concrete. In fact, a lot of running coaches discourage human runners from running many miles on concrete sidewalks even in good running shoes. I know that for myself and for a lot of my personal training clients, we have joint pain the day after running on concrete or asphalt but not after running the same distance on trails or on a treadmill. I personally have permanent knee damage that I believe was caused by running long distances on concrete at a young age. 

Therefore, I won't risk my dog's joints by having him run on concrete at a young age, and I discourage others from doing it as well. I can't prove that it causes harm, but you can't prove that it _doesn't_ cause harm. As I said, we all chose the risks we want to take. Not to mention that some breeder's hip warranties are voided if they can prove you've run the dog on paved surfaces.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Jogging is NOT a high impact exercise for a dog like it is a human so comparing them is silly. Dogs also have big squishy feet to cushion their steps.

I have the experience of running dogs without problem since the stone age; have you ever done it? The people that keep going on about how bad it is have never run dogs and don't know any that have been run. Kind of makes you go hmm.

Overangulated dogs has to do with the shape of the joints in the legs. Too much angulation, which is frequently seen in american showline dogs, is very hard on the joints in the lower leg and they should never be run.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Both of mine could do 3 miles easily from when we started, I run about a 9 min mile. 
The one with a smaller build has done up to 8 with no sign of fatigue, but we built up to that just like you do with humans.
I didn't start running on pavement with Regen till about 15 months, but we did lots of trails.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

By reading this thread, I suppose what I have been doing, could probably damage my dog's joints?

I started jogging with Texas at the time she turned six months. As soon as we get outside, all she wants to do is run, so we have been jogging around the apartment complex, which is surrounded by concrete and some small patches of grass. We jog about a mile each every other day (for the past week, I have not been able to since I messed up my back from being yanked on her lead). She seems pretty happy and is loving the fact she is releasing all this pent up energy.



> Neither humans nor dogs are evolved to run on concrete. In fact, a lot of running coaches discourage human runners from running many miles on concrete sidewalks even in good running shoes.





> Jogging is NOT a high impact exercise for a dog like it is a human so comparing them is silly. Dogs also have big squishy feet to cushion their steps.


 I always hear people saying "Yes, its ok, just don't push it" and others who say "No, don't exercise her at all till she is a year". Which one is it truly? 

I really don't think GeorgiaJason and I want to damage our dog's joints. I think this is a very tough issue. I am even second guessing my actions. *confused*


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You will never hear of any sound dog getting joint damage from jogging. Ask around; you just won't. The people that do run their dogs have no complaints. So who are you going to believe? The ones that have no idea what they are talking about and are just repeating this myth over and over again, or the people with real experience? My own current dog was running 3 miles a day by 6 months and is still going strong.

It's your choice what you decide to do, but don't base your decision on some myth. Your dog has a lot of energy and you have seen how good it is for her. It will help if you teach her how to run on leash better though; you should not be getting hurt.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

RogueRed26 said:


> I always hear people saying "Yes, its ok, just don't push it" and others who say "No, don't exercise her at all till she is a year". Which one is it truly?


Not excersing at all is certainly not the answer. I think a happy medium between those who say do and those who say don't would be to let the dog decide. Let her run if she wants but don't force it on her and learn to read her and pay attention to when she is tired or sore from too much and adjust accordingly. Use softer surfaces when available.

No one has provided proof for either side of the arugment. Not stressing their growing bones and joints makes sense to me though.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

RogueRed26 said:


> I always hear people saying "Yes, its ok, just don't push it" and others who say "No, don't exercise her at all till she is a year". Which one is it truly?


Like a lot of other things, there are no clinical studies done either way. You have a lot of anecdotes, a lot of people saying, "well, logically it should be this way," or "No logically it's this way." You have people debating on message forums. You have to decide for yourself. 

Elaine runs with her pups and believes there is no risk. I believe there is some risk so I don't do it. At the end of the day we can still be friends and admire each other's dogs.


----------

